# Libreoffice 4.0.3 - Undefined symbol "PL_unitcheckav"



## mrmarbury (May 21, 2013)

Hi,

*W*hen trying to install libreoffice from ports I get the following compilation error:


```
===>  Building for libreoffice-4.0.3
gmake -r -f /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-4.0.3.3/Makefile.top all
gmake[1]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-4.0.3.3'
/usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-4.0.3.3/Makefile.top:39: /tmp/lobuild/workdir/unxfbsd.pro/modules.mk: No such file or directory
mkdir -p /tmp/lobuild/workdir/unxfbsd.pro/
echo "gbuild_modules:= tail_build \\" > /tmp/lobuild/workdir/unxfbsd.pro/modules.mk
for m in */Module_*.mk; do echo $m | sed -e 's/\/.*$/ \\/'; done >> /tmp/lobuild/workdir/unxfbsd.pro/modules.mk
echo >> /tmp/lobuild/workdir/unxfbsd.pro/modules.mk
echo -n "dmake_modules:= " >> /tmp/lobuild/workdir/unxfbsd.pro/modules.mk
for m in */prj/dmake; do echo $m | sed -e 's/\/.*$/ \\/'; done >> /tmp/lobuild/workdir/unxfbsd.pro/modules.mk
echo >> /tmp/lobuild/workdir/unxfbsd.pro/modules.mk
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-4.0.3.3'
gmake[1]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-4.0.3.3'
Automatic fetching of external tarballs is disabled.
cd packimages && unset MAKEFLAGS && \
        /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-4.0.3.3/solenv/bin/build.pl -P9 --all -- -P9 && \
        gmake -j 9 -rs
Can't load '/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14.2/mach/auto/Socket/Socket.so' for module Socket: /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14.2/mach/auto/Socket/Socket.so: Undefined symbol "PL_unitcheckav" at /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.14.2/XSLoader.pm line 71.
 at /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14.2/mach/Socket.pm line 852
Compilation failed in require at /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-4.0.3.3/solenv/bin/build.pl line 40.
BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-4.0.3.3/solenv/bin/build.pl line 40.
gmake[1]: *** [build-packimages] Error 255
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-4.0.3.3'
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** [do-build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice.
```

Perl 5.14.2 is installed and `perl -v` gives me:

```
root@vroomfondel:/usr/ports/editors/libreoffice# perl -v

This is perl 5, version 14, subversion 2 (v5.14.2) built for amd64-freebsd-thread-multi
```

My /etc/make.conf states the following:


```
PERL_VERSION=5.14.2
```

The Socket.so is also available:

```
root@vroomfondel:/usr/ports/editors/libreoffice# locate Socket.so
/usr/local/lib/perl5/5.14.2/mach/auto/Socket/Socket.so
/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.14.2/mach/auto/Socket/Socket.so
```

I even reinstalled Perl but the error message is still here.

Does anybody have an idea?

Cheers,
Stefan


----------



## mrmarbury (May 21, 2013)

Upgraded to perl 5.16.2 ... it at least compiles now. Let's see if it also works ^^

Cheers, 
Stefan


----------



## mrmarbury (May 21, 2013)

*[SOLVED] Libreoffice 4.0.3 - Undefined symbol "PL_unitcheckav"*

Well it works now. After upgrading to Perl 5.16.2 it compiled but produced coredumps when started. After doing a `portupgrade -Rf editors/libreoffice` which re-compiled all packages libreoffice relies on, it is working like a charm now 

Cheers,
Stefan


----------

